# Decent Daysacks



## Poccington (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone got any recommendations for a decent daysack? After a recent course in work I realised just how utterly shite our issued one(Lowe Alpine Sabre) was. Like properly shite. Useless for wearing with body armour too.

I'm looking at picking up something in the 40-45L range, with price not being too much of an issue.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 17, 2011)

I like this one..

http://www.desertdeucesurplus.com/servlet/the-775/Condor-3-Day-Assault/Detail


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 17, 2011)

Granite Gear Chief Patrol Pack, you may need to sell a kidney though


----------



## Poccington (Oct 17, 2011)

400 quid and unavailable in OD, computer says no. It's a ridiculously nice pack though.


----------

